# Value of girls Charger.



## biker (Jun 13, 2021)

What do you  think the value of this Charger girls bike is? Looks to be an Iverson maybe.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 13, 2021)

biker said:


> What do you  think the value of this Charger girls bike is? Looks to be an Iverson maybe.
> 
> View attachment 1429292
> 
> View attachment 1429293



Where I am it is not more then a $75 bike. It seems in good shape and is a great color. If it was a boys maybe another $50. I could be off but not much. Do you own it?


----------



## kostnerave (Jun 13, 2021)

Iverson bikes are pretty rare and very collectible, with a strong audience. This bike would detail beautifully and the dark violet paint is stunning. I would probably defer to rfeagleye. Rob has been into department store musclbikes and accessories as long as anyone, and he could give you a value.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 13, 2021)

kostnerave said:


> Iverson bikes are pretty rare and very collectible, with a strong audience. This bike would detail beautifully and the dark violet paint is stunning. I would probably defer to rfeagleye. Rob has been into department store musclbikes and accessories as long as anyone, and he could give you a value.



I was unaware, would like to know more about them.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 13, 2021)

@rfeagleye what say ye?


----------



## biker (Jun 14, 2021)

Guess he doesn't want to respond.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 14, 2021)

I trust @kostnerave to know more then I about this one. I'm really interested in finding value. I do not think it will be Stingray prices. Just glad I didn't pass on one in the past. I will be keeping my eyes open for an Iverson for sure.


----------



## kostnerave (Jun 15, 2021)

Hi Biker,
 You can pm rfeagleye about your Iverson, I'm sure he'll answer you. He is a good guy. I'll go out on a limb and say if the Charger was cleaned up and detailed, it might be worth 200.00 to 275.00 to the right collector. Iverson is a grail brand to non Stingray musclebike collectors, due to their asscociation with George Barris, the Kustom Kar King. Stelbers were inexpensive, department store bikes, which means they just didn't hold up well. That is why they are rare. I could see an Iverson collector wanting this bike to put with a boys' Charger, Drag Stripper or Mini Indie, much like Stingray guys pick up Fair Ladys and Slik Chiks.


----------



## Robert Troub (Jul 4, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I trust @kostnerave to know more then I about this one. I'm really interested in finding value. I do not think it will be Stingray prices. Just glad I didn't pass on one in the past. I will be keeping my eyes open for an Iverson for sure.



Girls bikes can be a tough sell.... cleaned up, to the right buyer? $100.00+


----------

